

Rant HN: Apple is unhinged  - siculars

Remember when the iphone was first announced? No SDK? No native dev? What would you need that for, Apple said. Why would you need an SDK? The future is open web! HTML5. Open. Free. Libre! Bla bla bla. So I hit the link for today's live stream of the "Back to Mac" event and for some reason it ain't loading on Chrome. Didn't have to dig far[1] to find out that you can only stream to Apple products, namely Safari on the Mac.<p>I don't know about you but this really burns. How "open" is the web when an apparent "advocate" of free web limits it's own live news feed to it's own products. Apple has single handedly demonstrated what a world devoid of net neutrality will look like. Not only that, they have demonstrated the reverse, what a world of end to end domination by content providers will look like. You need to consume content as instructed. Yes, we have seen this with blue ray and hd tv with the drm flag. But common, streaming video on the web? Web based content? What if Google said youtube can only be viewed on Chrome, etc. This is just getting ridiculous.<p>[1]http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/10/20/apple-to-livestream-todays-event-to-apple-devices-only/
======
ceejayoz
Lame. This has nothing to do with Net Neutrality, and this no more violates
the "open web" than a password protected website does.

------
robwgibbons
This isn't a net neutrality issue. But it certainly is a "cheap shot" by
Apple, just like forcing app store developers to use a Mac to develop for the
iPhone. Using their position to further their position.

